# PA: لحق - conjugation



## foforum

When someone has no time to do something he tells ma lahitsh (lahiktsh).
Please give me conjugation of this verb.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mahaodeh

la77a2 - third person masculine singular
la77a2at - third person feminine singular
la77a2u - third person plural (for masculine, feminine, and a mixture of both)
la77a2in - third person feminine plural (a little outdated, my grandmother and her generation used it, some of my aunts use it but not all; most younger generations stopped using it)
la77a2it - second person masculine singular - and first person singular (both masculine and feminine)
la77a2ti - second person feminine singular
la77a2tu - second person plural (masculine, feminine, or a mixture)
la77a2tin - second person feminine plural (a little outdated, same as la77a2in)
la77a2na - first person plural (masculine, feminine, or a mixture)

Variations include the pronunciation of the qaaf, just replace the 2 with q, k, or g.

Note: 7 refers to the letter 7aa ح - 2 refers to the letter hamza ء - and a double letter refers to a stress.


----------



## elroy

I think foforum was thinking of "li7e2," not "la77a2" (both work in this context).


----------



## Mahaodeh

Oh, I saw the a in his transliteration and assumed it is la77a2.


----------



## foforum

شكرا بيكوم يا Mahaodeh وelroy
هدا جدول صحيح؟
past
لَحِقْنَا   لَحِقْتُ
لَحِقْتُمْ لَحِقْتُمَا لَحِقْتَ
لَحِقْتُنَّ لَحِقْتِ
لَحِقُوا لَحِقَا لَحِقَ
لَحِقْنَ لَحِقَتَا لَحِقَتْ
              present
نَلْحَقُ   أَلْحَقُ
تَلْحَقُونَ تَلْحَقَانِ تَلْحَقُ
تَلْحَقْنَ تَلْحَقِينَ
يَلْحَقُونَ يَلْحَقَانِ يَلْحَقُ
يَلْحَقْنَ تَلْحَقَانِ تَلْحَقُ
              imperative
اِلْحَقُوا اِلْحَقَا اِلْحَقْ
اِلْحَقْنَ اِلْحَقِى


----------



## Mahaodeh

foforum said:


> شكرا بيكوم يا Mahaodeh وelroy



I think you mean شكرا *لكما* يا مها وإلياس 

وتتدلل عيني 



foforum said:


> هدا جدول صحيح؟



نعم، هذا جدول صحيح في الفصحى
في اللهجة الفلسطينية هناك بعض الاختلافات
past
لْحِقْنا - لْحِقِتْ
لْحِقْتوا - لْحِقِتْ
لْحِقْتِن - لْحِقْتِ
لِحْقُوا - لِحِق
لْحِقِن - لِحْقِت
present
نِلْحَق - ألْحَق
تِلْحَقوا - تِلْحَق
يِلْحَقْوا - يِلْحَق
يِلْحَقِن - تِلْحَق
Imperative
الْحَقوا - الْحَق
الْحَقِن - الْحَقِي

In addition to the omission of the dual and the noon in جمع المذكر السالم, note how the حركات change a little. Also note that نون النسوة, while still did not disappear, is quite 'old fashioned' and the younger generations are not using it.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I think foforum was thinking of "li7e2," not "la77a2" (both work in this context).


What does la77a2 mean? To make someone yel7a2?


----------



## analeeh

In this context they're synonymous.


----------



## elroy

Yes, we can say

مالْحِقْتِش أخلّص الشغل

or

مالَحَّقْتِش أخلّص الشغل

with the same meaning. 

What would you say in Egyptian?


----------



## cherine

I can't perceive a difference in your examples 
In Egypt, we only have the form with non geminated 7aa2, pronounced la7a2t-mala7a2tesh in Alexandria and le7e2t-mal7e2tesh in Cairo and other/most places in Egypt.


----------



## elroy

Look at the تشكيل.


----------



## cherine

Yes, I saw it. I meant I don't perceive a difference in meaning. Or did you mean to say that there is no difference and it's just two pronunciations of the same verb with one meaning?


----------



## elroy

Two different verbs, but in this context they’re used with the same meaning.


----------



## cherine

Well, my question was about the difference between those two verbs. I still dont get the la77a2 form, what it means or how it's used.


----------



## analeeh

La77a2 is literally a synonym of le7i2 in this context. There's nothing to get - they're just two literally equivalent alternatives with exactly the same meaning.


----------



## elroy

لِحِق and لَحَّق are not always interchangeable, but sometimes they are.

*لِحِق only - لَحَّق doesn't work:*
1.) لِحِقْني عالمنتزه - He followed me to the park. 
2.) لِحْقَت تْصَيِّف؟ - Is it really summer already? 
3.) لاحقين ننبسط - We'll have fun in due time.

*لَحَّق only - لِحِق doesn't work (without changing the meaning):*
4.) مش راح ألَحِّق الباص - I'm not going to make the bus. 
5.) مش مْلَحِّق أعمل إشي - I can't manage to get anything done. 
6.) لَحّقُو بالمَيّ - Go catch up with him and give him the water.

*لِحِق or لَحَّق (both work):*
7.) مالْحِقْتِش أخلّص / مالَحَّقْتِش أخلّص - I didn't have enough time to finish.

Does that help?


----------



## bwac14

I'm not sure if this thread is just for the conjugation or whether I can ask about the verb.

But if someone just says ما بَلَحِّق, could it mean 'I don't have enough time' or 'I don't have time for that'?

For example: a father wants his son to go to the store but the son says he's too busy with a project:
لازم اخلص المشروع. ما بلحق.


----------



## elroy

It can be either; “for that” can be understood, just like in English.


----------

